# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Địa chỉ thay màn hình điện thoại Oppo lấy ngay, giá tốt nhất ở Huyện Phú  Xuyên

## tranductiensd

Thay màn hình Oppo là một trong các gói dịch vụ mà quý khách hàng  có thể bắt gặp ở nhiều cơ sở sửa chữa. Tuy nhiên để thay thế màn hình có xuất xứ  rõ ràng, chất lượng, nhanh chóng, giá ưu đãi thì không phải là vấn đề đơn giản  .
Với hơn 10 năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực sửa lỗi điện thoai và sở hữu  nhiều trung tâm sửa lỗi tại Hà Nội và TPHCM, chúng tôi chắc chắn là sự lựa chọn  mà quý khách không nên bỏ qua.
Trung tâm đảm bảo đem tới cho khách hàng số  tiền phải trả tốt nhất khi thay mới màn hình Oppo cùng sự phục vụ tận tình  nhất!

 Phân biệt giữa thay mặt kính và thay màn hình Oppp Có thể quý khách chưa biết, thông thường màn hình điện thoại di động được tạo  nên từ 3 thành phần:
- Mặt kính được đặt ở phía ngoài cùng.
- Tiếp theo là  lớp cảm ứng.
- Trong cùng là màn hình hiển thị LCD.
Nói vậy để quý khách  hàng biết được rằng không phải tình trạng lỗi nào cũng cần thay màn hình Oppo mà  có các trường hợp chỉ cần thay mới mặt kính là được.
Nếu dế yêu của khách  hàng không may gặp phải các hiện tượng sau:
- Xuất hiện các vệt ố, sọc màu  trên màn hình.
- Chức năng cảm ứng bị liệt toàn bộ.
- Màn hình bị tối đen,  dù đã thử hầu hết cách nhưng không lên được.
Thì xin chia buồn cùng quý khách  hàng bởi khả năng phải thay màn hình Oppo mới là rất cao.
Còn nếu điện thoại  di động chỉ bị xầy xước, vỡ hư hỏng bên ngoài, tính năng cảm ứng vẫn dùng bình  thường hoặc chỉ bị liệt một phần thì khách hàng có thể tiết giảmkinh phí sửa  chữa bằng phương pháp chỉ thay mặt kính Oppo.
Để biết phương pháp sửa chữa  thích hợp quý khách nên tham khảo kỹ thông tin và tìm đến những Cửa hàng fix lỗi  điện thoại Oppo quy mô rộng , có tên tuổi để được kiểm tra và tư vấn tốt  nhất.
►►► Thay màn hình hiện là một trong các dịch vụ uy tín nhất trên thị  trường mà Trung tâm triển khai dịch vụ. các bạn có thể bấm xem  thêm để hiểu rõ hơn.
 Nên thay màn hình Oppo ở đâu? Hiện tại tình trạng phải thay màn hình diễn ra khá phổ biến nên việc tìm một  Địa chỉ đảm nhiệm giải pháp này sẽ vô cùng đơn giản mà điều khó nhất là tìm được  một Trung tâm có đủ uy tín và năng lực để quý khách hàng có thể trao trọn niềm  tin và không phải lo lắng bất cứ vấn đề gì.
Thời gian qua ở Hà Nội và TP.HCM  có một Cửa hàng nhận được nhiều rất nhiều phản hồi tích cực của quý khách hàng  khi thay màn hình Oppo đó chính là trung tâm của chúng tôi.
Đến với Cửa hàng  quý khách sẽ được:
- Nhân viên phục vụ chu đáo, nhiệt tình.
- Xem lại cẩn  thận mức độ hỏng hóc, tư vấn biện pháp khắc phục lỗi smartphone Oppo tối ưu  nhất.
- Thời gian sửa chữa nhanh chóng, lấy ngay máy không phải đợi đợi.
-  Đặc biệt, các bạn được thay màn hình Oppo giá ưu đãi nhất thị trường.
- Cửa  hàng bảo đảm thay mới màn hình với loại linh kiện chính hãng.
- khách hàng  sau khi sử dụng giải pháp của Trung tâm sẽ được ứng dụng chế độ chăm sóc và nhận  bảo hành bền lâu.
Ngoài ra, khi thay màn hình Oppo quý khách hàng còn được  nhận nhiều phần quà hấp dẫn và được kiểm tra, vệ sinh máy FREE.
►►► Chúng tôi  muốn trình bày thêm cùng các bạn giải pháp thay camera chất lượng, giá rẻ nhất  hiện tại. Để xem rành mạch gói dịch vụ này quý khách hàng vui lòng click  here.
 Quy trình thay màn hình điện thoại Oppo Bước 1: quý khách khi muốn thay màn hình khi đến trung tâm sẽ được nhân viên  đón tiếp, nhận điện thoại di động Oppo, ghi lại yêu cầu và chuyển thiết bị di  động̣ đến nhân viên kĩ thuật.
Bước 2: Nhân viên kĩ thuật thực hiện xem lại  xem có cần thay màn hình Oppo không? thiết bị còn mắc những lỗi nào nữa? Cần sử  dụng gói dịch vụ nào.
Bước 3: Nhân viên truyền đạt lại kết quả đến quý khách,  trình bày các thông tin thiết yếu như: thay màn hình Oppo giá bao nhiêu tiền?  thay màn hình lấy ngay không?... Sau khi khách hành đồng ý thì lập phiếu khắc  phục lỗi.
Bước 4: Nhân viên kĩ thuật tiến hành thay màn hình, sửa chữa Oppo  sau khi quý khách xác nhận linh kiện dùng cho quá trình sửa lỗi Oppo là chính  hãng, nguyên zin.
Bước 5: các bạn đánh giá lại sau khi thay màn hình Oppo  xong, khách hàng có thể yêu cần nhân viên tiếp tục fix lỗi đến khi thực thụ vừa  lòng.
Bước 6: khách hàng thanh toán giải pháp thay màn hình Oppo, nhận phiếu  BH của chúng tôi.
►►► Sau cùng là một dịch vụ khắc phục lỗi nhận được sự quan  tâm và ủng hộ của rất nhiều khách hàng. Xin mời các bạn xem thêm giải pháp tại  đây.
*Những lợi ích quý khách hàng đón nhận được khi thay màn hình  Oppo ở Trung tâm*
- Phòng chờ mát mẻ, các bạn có thể trực tiếp theo  dõi quá trình thay màn hình Oppo hoặc quan sát qua camera, sử dụng wifi miễn  phí.
- FREE cài đặt phần mềm, vệ sinh, kiểm tra thiết bị.
- Tặng miếng dán  chống xước màn hình Oppo hiện đại nhất.
- Tặng thẻ ưu đãi sửa chữa trị giá  50.000 VNĐ.
- BH 6 tháng khi quý khách hàng thay màn hình Oppo tại  FoneCare.
- Loại linh kiện thay màn hình Oppo chính hãng.
- FREE trăm phần  trăm phí thay màn hình nếu khách hàng không hài lòng.

Rất hân hạnh được  đón tiếp và phục vụ các bạn!

----------

